#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  HI MY LOVES!

## Cinderella

Bruh... Sorry I died for a couple years. I accidentally had kids, but now my lifeless husk is slowly recovering and I want to get back into writing, so I thought maybe I would see about maybe coming back to rpa❤

I think I was like literally 13 when I first started coming on here, and now it's ten years later and I'm a mom wtf. How's the site? How's everyone doing? I miss everyone!❤❤❤

----------


## Alura

A decade seems to be the sweet spot for triumphant returns. Welcome back!  :*bribe*:

----------


## trouble.muffin

Yooooo, wtf how did we return on the same day? You just made mine! 

So happy to see a familiar name right away when I logged back in. I hope you've been well. ♥

----------


## Dnafein



----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome back...and congratulations!

----------


## Cinderella

Aaaaaaaaaa hello! Fate returns us❤

Hi Dnafein!

Thanks everyone❤❤

----------


## Azazeal849

So what will your first RP be?

----------


## Cinderella

> So what will your first RP be?


Honestly no clue. I've really been in a classical history mood. Maybe a hanukkah rp could be cool, like playing out the Maccabean revolt kinda thing, especially if some ppl were playing Seleukid characters.

----------


## Alura

Whose throat do you have to slit to get a roleplay like this rolling?

----------


## InfraredHero

Welcome back, Cinderella!

----------

